# Feb 07 Tobacco of the Month - GLP Fillmore



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

put your reviews in here, yens bastages.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll start off with my impressions of my first bowl.

When I cracked the tin I took a big whiff...very subtle aroma. I was expection raisins and figs like Firedance.

I rubbed out a bowl full and let it sit for 45 minutes. It felt very wet. I packed it into a Comoy-med. size bowl. I tried to smoke this one slow, but I had a hard time keeping it lit. After a few re-lights I got it going and smoked for ten minutes. Then it went out again with a gurgle and I could not get it going. I let the pipe sit for a couple of hours-did the pipe cleaner thing and tried again-still no go.

I managed to get about half way through before I gave up. I will try some more this weekend after the tin has been open a few days. I had no strong reactions to the flavor at this point.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

finally got a tin from a B&M (and have another on order). i'm a fan of Va/Pers, especially Escudo and McConnells Scottish Cake, and this one is a very good vaper, but a little more "per" than "va". of course, twas my first bowl, and still a little moist.

when i first lit up the bowl, i got a lot of the perique pepper tones. then a minute later, i could start to pick out the virginias and their "raisin" like flavors. it's an excellent tobacco.

its nowhere near what Haddos Delight is, and that's GOOD (to me). 

my flakes were very dark (not like some of the dark SG flakes), the thickness i prefer, and easy to rub out. there were a few specks of bright leaf mixed in there.

at first, i was having problems lighting it. it wasnt the tobaccos fault, it was mine, i was barely setting fire to it. so, i turned up the flame on my old boy and it took off. 

it may have started to bite a little bit, but that was from my own overpuffing.

i can't wait for this to dry up in another few days, maybe smoke it in another pipe. i had it in my Karl Erik tonight.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I had another try at this one on Saturday. I let the tobacco sit out for an hour before I packed it. About half way through I could not keep it lit. After burning about 6 matches I gave up. I like the flavor, but it was too much work. Maybe after the tin is open a month I will try it again 

Where are the rest of the reviews???


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Still waiting for it to come in, ordered awhile ago from pipesandcigars, so I ordered another from smokingpipes-should be here on Wednesday. Since, pipesandcigars doesn't have something in that I ordered they figured they would keep all my stuff until they got fillmore in, it has been about two weeks now and still hasn't arrived.

edit by IHT - the more i hear about pipesandcigars.com, the more i dont want to ever order from them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had another bowl today after some wrestling with my son... in a Sasieni bulldog.

a lot smaller bowl than my other pipes. still, it smoked very well for being a little moist. i had let it sit out for about 30 minutes. can tell it's a lot young, but there are hints of greatness in the background. normally i can't tell, but i can taste how well the VAs are every so often. the perique is a tad higher than in Escudo though.

good tobac.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive had similar problems with this tobacco when i first popped the tin.
It was way too moist the first time around and i didnt really taste much that peaked my interest.
I left the Tin open for a few hours, and when im going to smoke it, i usually let it dry for 30 min+

Once i hit the "sweet spot" in terms of humidity this blend really began to shine.

At first one is greeted with a generous helping of peppery perique. A slight tangyness is noted in the background. Like IHT said, the quality of the VAs seem to be quite good. If you enjoy perique, than this blend is perfect for you.
After about 1/2 way into the bowl, i noticed a change in the flavor and smoke.. The perique began to fade a little bit, and the tangyness was replaced with a sweet VA flavor. I found it to be quite sweet infact, more so than some straight VAs i have been smoking lately. The smoke also seemed to have more "body" it was a very full sensation. There were some other subtle changes in the flavor during the smoke, but my pallet/descriptive ability with pipe smoke is not yet refined enough to express them.

This was smoked in my VAPER pipe, a pot shaped tsuge. The tobaco was rubbed out fine with a few coarse bits left in. It was left to dry just short of crumble state. Right now, this VaPer is edging out Haddos as my #1 VaPer.
The Flavors seem to be a bit more bold in this blend, yet underneith there is a LOT of subtle flavor changes taking place. It took me a few bowls to really apprecieate this blend, but now that 2/3 of the tin is gone, im REALLY enjoying it. 
Next TAD is going to include atleast 6 of these tins, My goal is to have around 20 to put away for long term storage.

-hyp


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Well had my first bowl this evening, like stated before a very wet tobacco, I let it sit out for about five minutes-not long enough, but I really enjoyed this tobacco a lot. Hadn't had much experience in the vaper but this is definitely my favorite, I think this is a great blend. It seems to have the perfect mixture with Virginias and Perique. At the beginning it was very peppery but like dermic said above it changed to the sweet taste of virginia tobacs. I really like latakia blends but this really makes me want to try more vapers. I am looking to my next bowl and will probably let it sit out for about 30 minutes next time.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just got done with another bowl of this stuff, I really really like it, this time I put it into a straight pipe, I rubbed out the flake and let it sit out for about ten minutes, very wet still. I think the next time I smoke this I am just going to fold and stuff it in, just to try it a different way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this might be a tin i take with me on my business trip next tuesday. i'll be smoking a lot of it then...

can't wait til it dries out a bit and hits its sweet spot.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

*G.L. Pease "Fillmore"*

While I am typing this review, I have to put my bowl of Fillmore down. So let's hurry this up!!! :dr

I was late getting to the Pease tobaccos. I am something of a "focused smoker". In other words, I smoke what I know I like and do not often deviate from my 4 or 5 staple brands. Excepting special circumstances. Like when someone else is buying the tin. Then, I am a tobacco whore. 
Such an incident occured at Christmas. The Mom-in-law got me some Fillmore. First impression, very moist. A very mild vegetal smell to the tin. It says there is perique in here and there is a very, very faint notice of it, nose-wise. Long broken slices of virginia. Visually pleasing, but my eyeballs ain't smoking it.
I let a bowlful sit out for around 10 minutes and chieved the dryness level I prefer. First light was pure tobacco to me. Which is something I always am looking for. Tamp and second light more of the same and the bowl began in earnest. From beginning to dottle, Fillmore was incredibly smooth. Never any harsh transitions from the perique. It is accurate that this is part of the "Fog City Collection". Every puff erupted in plumes of creamy gray ash. I think I taste the perique, here and there, but it never gets over-powering.
In wrapping it up, if you are a veteran smoker looking for a high quality, perique/va that reminds you why uncased tobacco is spectacular, Fillmore is it. If you are an aro smoker, God bless you, looking for a change of pace, Fillmore is it. Plenty of flavor for you and no soupy left-overs. Lastly, to any newbies. I would recommend this smoke to you but I hesitate. I believe you all should have to wade through the baggies of Capt Black and house blends like "Peaches and Cream" and Cappuchino Delight" before you have earned the right, the privilige, of smoking this blend. If you buck the system and head for Fillmore first, you may never go to anything else! 
:dr Save me some!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: G.L. Pease "Fillmore"*

There is actually another thread to post this, but the reason for that is because it is the tobacco of the month for February. You can find the other reviews here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64699


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: G.L. Pease "Fillmore"*



kheffelf said:


> There is actually another thread to post this, but the reason for that is because it is the tobacco of the month for February. You can find the other reviews here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64699


"I see", says the blind, deaf and dumb dufus that is me!!p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

'nother bowl of this fine flake.

i love the color, the thickness, the ability to rub it out to any desired density i want....

it helps that it tastes very well. smokes very well, also. 
flavors i can't really pick out. it seems to be leaning close to a Per than Va, which is alright, not as strong in the Per dept as others i've had. good quality tobacco....

i'd still grab some Escudo and Scottish Cake before this, but wouldnt be upset at all if this was all i had in the Va/Per category.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> i'd still grab some Escudo and Scottish Cake before this, but wouldnt be upset at all if this was all i had in the Va/Per category.


I just finished a tin of this last week, and you know what, didn't enjoy any of it. I really like vapers, but this one struck me the wrong way. Just not as interesting as escudo, scottish cake, or 633 imo.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a tin for this and still haven't opened it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> I just finished a tin of this last week, and you know what, didn't enjoy any of it. I really like vapers, but this one struck me the wrong way. Just not as interesting as escudo, scottish cake, or 633 imo.


maybe it's _too much_ per and not enough va?
the quality of the tobacco, ease of rubbing out the flake, i felt were top notch.
i haven't had any escudo in a few months (i don't know why), but i don't remember it being as strong in the Perique peppery dept.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Just gonna bump this and add my two cents.

I opened the tin and thought "Fudge, broken flake" but alas, it was not to be so! This stuff is damp like SG Flakes and I LOVE that. It crumbled so easily, just like SG. Upon lighting I was expecting (despite what I should have expected due to coloring) it to taste like a VA/per; Escudo, Dorchester, St James Flake which I thought was the pinacle of Va/perian tabaks. Again I was wrong. At first I didn't like it until I got in the groove of what was going on. There's a lot of Perique in here but the VAs aren't wussies either and I didn't find that they were incredibly unbalanced like, say Midnight Ride (which reminded me of Night Cap) where the character of the VAs aren't hefty enough to counterbalance and add flavor to the Per, because that's what these VAs do, add character to the perique whereas usually the perique get the role of condiment. About 1/2 way into the bowl I got a good nic punch in the gut, then I began to taste the VAs a little stronger. If I had done a blind review on taste alone I would have swore it was an SG blend and I find Fillmore despite its make-up to be in the class of heavy SG flakes like Bracken Flake or even Balkan Flake....... maybe even a stronger version of Chocolate Flake. I smoked it in a not-so-good smoker but straight from the tin it rarely overheated and burned to a fine grey/white ash. I finally got that creamy VA/per flavor in the very bottom of the bowl. Don't know if I'll smoke a lot for the long-term, but I plan to keep some around for when the mood hits me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn, we've been doing these nearly a year now?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I re-opened the tin after a year and now it smokes great! I had no problems keeping it lit and the flavors are well balanced. Not as sweet as some of the VaPers I have been trying but a really nice smoke none the less. I agree that this one has a bit more spice to it.


----------

